# Last Night On The River



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Well, I don't know whats up...........horrible night on the river. Started off bad, then it got better, then it got bad again and then it got worse. Started out by taking 2 guys from work out for some catfishing. Launched the boat and thought I had almost full tank turns out I forgot about a trip I took and was almost on empty. Didn't feel like loading boat back up so I got gas on river. This is when trip got better. The girl at the gas station was HOTTTT, and very nice. Then it got bad again. No fish at all. We had live fresh shad and skips. Used cut frozen skips and live and cut fresh shad. Only one bump all night. Tried several spots and the one bump we got I never even saw it a guy from work said he saw it and that is was definately a hit. The wind got so bad for awhile that there was 3 to 4 foot waves, we were going to leave but it calmed down and we had calm waters again. Then it got worse.... my brand new boat broke down again for the 4th time in 5 trips. I have had it, I am getting a lawyer and getting rid of this damn thing. But atleast I was smart. I don't trust the service guys at all because they are a bunch of morons, so I had 2 spare batteries and jumper cables on the boat with me even though they said they guarunteed I wouldn't break down again. Good thing I did, I had enough juice to get back to the ramp. But I have never seen the fishing so bad, not even one real hit, no tap, tap, tap or nothing. What a joke.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like sat night for us  2 small channels and a small blue,but the boat did not break down and the weather was great!  Oh well we will try again


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I know what ur talking about i was on the river friday night with my son 7pm till 2 am out of tanners not a bump all night, did manage 3 small wipers. 
i thought the flats would be on fire


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

What do you guys think?Is it weather patterns or are they starting to spawn?


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I caught a shovel on the 9th that was Spawning I would think they are done . I could be wrong My other Question is are you guys using live bait 
or no?


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

Geez, glad I didn't try the river this weekend. Hope it turns around by Saturday.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

GOLDFISH said:


> Well I caught a shovel on the 9th that was Spawning I would think they are done . I could be wrong My other Question is are you guys using live bait
> or no?


4 kinds of live bait and cut shad and skips,think I needed TNT


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

With unstable conditions i doubt they are done. 

River is way over fished and way over netted.

Dont know about u guys but iam not even marking fish on the finder

Bait doesnt matter


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Not marking many fish either  I am going to try again next Sat,if it is a no fish night again I will be waiting for awhile before I try again  I think you are right about the over fishing/netting Macfish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys,

Flathunter lost 3 fish Sat night, one he est to be better than his 50# Flat, the other two 30-40#, no I am not making this up. All 3 got into brush & broke 30# Big Game. The only thing we actually landed was this one:









Oh, everything is not peachy. We had about $500 invested in gaining access to this spot. Yes we are fools, but it seems like the GMR is outfishing the Ohio river someone. It is extremely odd.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

well you must have a honey hole because i as well only caught 2 flatties and they were tiny.... I thought there were great conditions but seems like other people are struggling as well... o well


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I am saying I have made three weekend trips to the river fishing with Live bait fro mthe bank and have caught 1 25# shovel 1 15# shovel 2 10# shovels and a couple smaller ones along with some smaller channels and white bass Iwill be back down there friday nite good luck to all


----------



## Fishyguy (Apr 10, 2004)

I think its has alot to do with over netting by commercial fishermen and a little with weather/river level. I have not had a problem catching flatheads in the past this time of year. The only time I have trouble is in winter. Obviously in winter I tartget blues. But for some reason part of last year and most of this year I have had problems finding fish. I try old and new spots. Thats why I think alot has to do with netting. I have a new area in mind, assuming my boat situation ever gets fixed I am going to start trying that area.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you guys using bait??? :T


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

I thought it was illegal to net fish out of the ohio river??????????at least from the ohio side.... but yea that could definately be a problem


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

mrfishohio said:


> Are you guys using bait??? :T


 I thought I was forgetting something


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Jerry,


> River is way over fished and way over netted


I release all my fish and the only net I own is a landing net  

Slip


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Mike can you read between the lines? 

Keep it up and ill talk to the other Mike H 

Have u been in yioure honey hole?


----------

